# This wouldn't go over very well in the USA



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/0 ... index.html

How about making the owners prove the dogs have the rabies vaccine before a deadline. And if the dog doesn't have the correct papers, then take drastic maeasures. I am affraid some of those "dog slayers" would get beaten to death if they tried that to my dog.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

That's just plain WRONG!!! They'ed have to beat me to death to get me off the guy that kills my dog.


----------



## CaptSanner295 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats why i have a heart on for our democratic country....


----------

